# Vostok Replacement Clean Bezel



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/11257586...64521666362175

This guy is in the UK and the bezels are Â£12 on the bay. I had some trouble with links so hope this works. They are 316 stainless. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

That's one of his on that 710 you had off me


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> That's one of his on that 710 you had off me


 Yeah I thought so. Nice job.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's the number for the bay.

121552305691


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats on my watch list, cheers


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

He said to take the old spring from your own bezel and fit it to his. I thought you wouldn't need a spring as you don't need to turn a plain bezel. Is the spring to help it grip?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

It does help it grip , if you stick it down be a mess getting it off


----------

